# roof spoiler



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

Painted Chevrolet Cruze J300 Sedan Rear Wing Roof Spoiler 08~12 NEW

Chevy Holden Cruze(2009~2011) Rear Glasswing Spoiler | eBay


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

not in love with either of them so ill hold out and see what else is around thanks tho


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah i've been waiting for a better one as well.
Both of those are too small or not natural looking. 
I think I saw a third one but didn't even reach full length of glass. 

Might start looking at other vehicles.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

bjballar41 said:


> does anyone make a roof spoiler for the cruze yet? one that goes at the top of the back window.



Window spoilers have been out since before the 2011 Cruze... these are just two of my favorites under $100.

Painted Chevrolet Cruze J300 Sedan Rear Wing Roof Spoiler 08~12 NEW

☺Patent Right Product ☺ Painted Chevrolet Cruze J300 sedan Roof Spoiler 08-12 | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Second one looks better but I'd have to see it on a cruze. Love how they use Altima pictures.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> does anyone make a roof spoiler for the cruze yet? one that goes at the top of the back window.



I got this one from BMC.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry personally i didn't have any experiences about the roof spoiler


----------

